# Lots of fry! (: *pic heavy*



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I've got around 50+ fry right now from my orange flash apistos. First batch are about a month old and theres a little over a dosen of them. Second batch are about a week old, and theres around 50. Very exciting and fun to watch the mating behavoirs and mom's dedicated ways to tending the fry! Just wanted to share some photos with everyone. I will have these available for purchase in a few months as they are growing very fast! Such a cool fish

So picture time. Lots of pictures. I'm having fun with my new camerae we got on sale at black friday. 

First here are some pics of the father. He a very handsome guy.














































Batch # 2 before free swimming










And free swimming. Pics don't show numbers. They wouldn't stay in one place long enough for me to get a good photo 























































look closely and you can see about a third of them behind the coconut shell.












Batch #1 fry. Again, won't stay in one place, tank is planted. So I really don't know how many there is.... But I counted 13 the other day.





































Mommy #1


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Wow, great pics and great looking fish. Good luck with all of your fry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Very nice looking fish. That's some great photos of all the fry.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

hope the platies dont snack on them


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't any fish but the mom with the babies.


----------



## wooferkitty (Mar 7, 2012)

very nice pics and amazing fish to boot


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone Everything has been going great. The first batch are getting very big fast and look like fish finally instead of a pair of eyes with a tail.

I moved the second batch away from their mom to a little breeder box to hold them for a little bit. But I missed a hole to patch in and they got out. The breeder box was floating in the same tank as batch 1. well turns out the mom is taking care of these fry too! So I don't have to worry bout that!


----------



## MainelyFish (Sep 20, 2012)

great picture and are some beautiful fish!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

what are you going to do with ugly nasty little fish ? i think you need to send some to me so you don't have to suffer looking at them.....lol
watching parents take care of their fry is pretty awesome to see....glad mom is taking care of them....


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thats great! Good luck with your fry!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Lol, Loha. I'd be happy to send you some if your still interested by the time they are adults. I'm not sure what I will do with them all. It's so cool seeing mom take care of fry even if they aren't hers. Amazing little fish.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Alright, so the first batch was getting pretty big, so i seprated them from their mother to their own empty 5 gal. Theres around 17. They are getting pretty big, and look like fish. Numbers dwendled a bit. I put the dad back in with the mom since she was getting a little fat. One day later theres another batch of around 30 eggs!


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Tell me a little about Kribs, because I honestly do not know. Are they mean? Will they get along in a community tank? Once upon a time I knew the answer to this, and now my head is full of other information, and this stuff slipped out. LOL


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Obsidian said:


> Tell me a little about Kribs, because I honestly do not know. Are they mean? Will they get along in a community tank? Once upon a time I knew the answer to this, and now my head is full of other information, and this stuff slipped out. LOL


Yes, they can be mean. They are pretty tertorial from what I've noticed. A pair can be pretty aggressive. They are also very shy, and adapt to a new tank slowly.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

TY probably best not to put an order in on some of these little guys then LOL. I'm loving their parents!


----------



## rtro92 (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow, awesome looking fish! I've never seen those before. I see you've got guppies and platy - are the alright for a community tank?


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Depends rtro because my fish demolish guppies if I get them. The other livebearers should be alright


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

